# Do I need to ..........



## want2be (Mar 13, 2005)

Hi There

My little boy will be 6 months   next week and i was wondering do i need to change his formula   i have seen in the shops milk that is from 6 months onwards, so does he need to be on this   and what is the difference.

I am worried that if i change his milk it may upset him, and wonder if he is meant to be on this next stage milk and i don't change him what will be the outcome!!

Any advice please!!

Luv Kelsey x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Kelsey

No you dont need to change his formula milk. The follow on/step up milks have extra iron added but if your baby is having a well balanced diet and is gaining weight then you can stick with the milk you are using now.

jxx


----------



## want2be (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks Jeanette you have put my mind at ease now.

Luv Kelsey x


----------

